# Multiple Crews



## AllProTree (Mar 11, 2013)

Thinking about setting up another crew in another county. Wondering if anyone has experience with that and anything to lookout for? Pros and Cons.


----------



## richard t (Mar 12, 2013)

AllProTree said:


> Thinking about setting up another crew in another county. Wondering if anyone has experience with that and anything to lookout for? Pros and Cons.



Company's ive worked for before i went on my own had a couple crews and moreless worked the same area maybe 4 or 5 surrounding countie's. Myself i work where the work is within reason I'll go 50 miles from my house.


----------



## Isna (Mar 12, 2013)

We have 5 crews. Most important thing, according to me, is finding the right, trustworthy, crew manager. Of course, I may be biased: I am a crew manager...


----------



## beaver316 (May 5, 2013)

I manage 1 other crew that's 90 miles away. It took us a few months to find the right company. You got to just go down the list and find a reputable, trustworthy one. I watched many crews in the field on jobs of ours and saw how they worked. I just explained to them, 'were are giving you plenty of work, if you fk us ($$) we wont give you any more work. I want them to think long-term, this is too good to pass/screw up.


----------



## mikewhite85 (Jun 2, 2013)

I am just starting up a second crew now with the dump trailer I just bought. Same service area. STOKED. 2 man crew for small jobs and leftover stuff the 4 man crew did not finish. I have no desire to buy another dump truck and chipper! Hoping for it to add another 750-1200 a day. Just gotta keep doing sales sales sales!

Mike


----------

